# Northern, NJ 10" of snow/sleet/ice pics!



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a few pics from the 10" storm of snow/sleet/ice (mostly sleet and ice) we had from yesterday into this morning. A few pics are form yesterday, a few from today. This stuff was HEAVY, but my quad handled it just fine!wesport This stuff was kind of hard to deal with, but it paid well!payup Anyway, here's the pics:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep looks about right. In some places, it was like plowing a brick, but the big Dodge went right through the stuff.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

God im glad this storm is over. It was like trying to move concrete that is like 1 hour away from being set.


----------



## js3350z (Nov 12, 2006)

it was pretty nice to have snow, it was my second time goin plowing since I got my license... waiting for a combined pay from the 2 times (30 hours) payup

sorry I dont have pics to add, I have to just keep a camera in my truck... The loaders at the mall where I plow sure do make BIG piles of snow


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, we got about 5 inches here. The atv did good at home.. but when i had to do a parking lot.. it was struggling a little.. this stuff was heavvvvy..


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice Quad.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

06HD BOSS;384834 said:


> God im glad this storm is over. It was like trying to move concrete that is like 1 hour away from being set.


That about described it!! :crying:


----------

